# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  اذاعه صوت الحب من الحصن

## The Gentle Man

*فى البداية أرحب بكم جميعا مستمعينا الاعزاء الكرام الي رايقين والي كمان مش رايقين وبنطالبهم يكونو رايقين في اذاعتنا اذاعه صوت الحب من الحصن*  


 


*تهديكم اذاعتنا تمنياتها بيوم مشرق تتحقق فيه كل أمانيكم وأحلامكم* 



*عسا يومكم يمضي بكل اشراق و بهجه ..* 




 




هذا محدثكم The Gentle Man*من خلف الميكرفون يتمنى لكم اشراقات صباحيه*
*مفعمه بالحب وأماسي شاعريه غارقه بالشوق*
*في هذي المساحه* 
*وفي هذه المساحه فقط*
*نستقبل إهداءاتكم واتصالاتكم التي تنير سماء الاذاعه*
*باصواتكم العذبه*  




 





انطلاقه جديده لهذه الاذاعه 
التي اتمنى ان تلقى صدى
طيب وتفاعل منكم فهي منكم واليكم
تقدمون فيها اهدائاتكم وتهدونها لشخص عزيز 
قريب إلى قلوبكم
أو إلى شخص تريد أن يذكرك 
أو تذكـره قلبك  




 




*أيضا ً تقدرون تهدونها إلى أي عضو من أعضاء*
*منتدانا الحبيب عامة دون تحديد*
*تحية كانت*
*أوشكر وتقدير*
*كلمه كانت*
*او بـــيت شعر*
*بـــــطاقه كانت* 
*او همسه*
*أغنيه رومنسيه*
*او رساله غراميه*
*أو* *أي شيء يكون فخاطركم* . . . 






*فلنبدأ .. و نشوف مين اللى بيشاركنا أهداءه الأول*
*في هذا اليوم .. هذا الصباح الهادي الجميل ..*


المشاركه تكون فقط من عضو واحد اثناء الاتصال وممنوع يدخل عضو ثاني لحتى ارد وانفذ طلب الاول .
واذا خالفتو هالشرط يعتبر الرد محذوف  


ناخذ اول اتصــــال مين معنــــا ؟؟

----------


## أسيرة الشوق

ألوووووووووووووووو مرحبا

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا 
مين معي ؟؟

----------


## أسيرة الشوق

معك ندى من سوريا

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا فيكي ندى
كيفك ؟؟ وكيف الجو معك اليوم ؟؟؟

----------


## أسيرة الشوق

انا منيحة وكتير مبسوطة انو سجلت بالمنتدى

----------


## The Gentle Man

الحمد لله 
واحنا مبسوطين اكتر لانه سجلتي معنا وسمعنا صوتك
ندى !!!
شو بتحبي تسمعي ولمين بتهديها ؟؟؟

----------


## أسيرة الشوق

بحب اسمع شي اغنية لديانا حداد مش محددة 
وبهديها لشخص عزيز عليا كتير 
يلا باي

----------


## العالي عالي

السلام عليكم

----------


## The Gentle Man

اوكى ندى 
ان شاء الله راح تسمعيها معنا 
وتنول رضاكي 







وبنستقبل اتصال جديد 
وبنقول الو ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هي بعينها 
انا كويسه وعم دورلك على عروس لقيت بنفس المواصفات يلي بعثتلي ياها

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا خالتي ام زكي 

ايام زمان ولت وراحت

انا هلا خاطب 
وعرسي ان شاء الله الجمعه الماضيه 
منك لله يا ام زكي
هلا خطيبتي سمعت 
الله يستر  :5c9db8ce52: 


اه خالتو

شو بتحبي تسمعي معنا اليوم ؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يا خالتي انتو هالجيل تخطبو بالسر يعني لويش ما وصلني خبر انك رح تعرس الجمعه الماضيه اف منك ما تعرفت على سعيدة الحظ الله يعينها عليك يا هالمذيع وبعدين صوتك قصره ما حد سمع ولا شاف اني لقيتلك عروس خالك ابوعصام لو يدري بعملتك ليرميك باقرب (...........................) 
طيب قولي شو تنقي اغنية لأن مبسوطه يا ابو الجنتل

----------


## بنت الشديفات

صار معي حول لويش منزل السطر لعند اخر الشاشه بدي اسمع اغنية الولد يلي يحكوله ابو حسني انا خنتك مبارح خلي هالناس تستوعبها ابو زكي مات زمان (بيني وبينك ) حبيت تامر حسني بس لا تحكي لحد  :SnipeR (64): 
واذا ما فيها غلبه (ما احلاك وانت قايل غلبتيني ) بدي شعر حزززززززززززززين جداً لحامد زيد

----------


## The Gentle Man

راح اختارلك اغنية ابو الحسني هذا
لانه حامد زيد ما عنا اليوم للاسف






شكرا لاتصالك ام زكي 


اهلا وسهلا فيكي

بنتلقى اتصال جديد 
وبنحكي الو ..

----------


## mylife079

الوووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا الو


يا اهلا وسهلا 

مين معي تفضل ؟؟؟

----------


## mylife079

انا محمد كيفك يا  احلى مذيع انا اول مرة بمسك معي الخط  للاسف 

كيفك

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا هلا فيك يا غالي

اهلين محمد والله هذا من حسن حظنا انه مسكناك وسمعنا صوتك 



شو اخبارك
هاتلك نكته حلوة خلي المستمعين يستمتعو شوي معنا ؟؟

----------


## mylife079

عجوز في محو الأمية.... سألتها المدرسة: أعطينا جملة فيها إدغام بغنة ؟ قالت: عمن يعميك

----------


## mylife079

انا تمام الحمد لله مبسوط اني سمعت صوتك 

عجبتك النكته

----------


## mylife079

وينك يا مذيعنا

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Icon7:  :Icon7:  :Icon7:  :Icon7: ان تسكروا الخط معي  :Icon7:  :Icon7:  :Icon7:  :Icon7: 

 :Moderated:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> عجوز في محو الأمية.... سألتها المدرسة: أعطينا جملة فيها إدغام بغنة ؟ قالت: عمن يعميك


 
ههههههههه

حلوة يا محمد 

واول مرة بنسمعها كمان 



محمد شو بتحب تسمع معنا اليوم ولمين بتهدي

----------


## The Gentle Man

> ان تسكروا الخط معي


 

راح نخليكي معنا على الخط لحتى ننتهي من المكالمة الحالية

----------


## mylife079

مرحباااااااااااااااا

----------


## The Gentle Man

محمد سامعينك
بعدك معنا على الخط

محمد شو بتحب تسمع معنا

----------


## mylife079

بعدني على الخط من مبارح ما بعرف مين الي نام فينا انا ولا انت 

صباح الورد  الك ولكل المستمعين

بحب اسمع  وكبرنا   نجوى كرم وديع الصافي 

وشكرا الك

----------


## The Gentle Man

والله يا محمد صار في شغله 
خلتنا نتوقف شوي

بس هلا رجعنا واهلا وسهلا فيك

وتفضل محمد هاي الاغنية الي طلبتها 





شكرا كثير محمد على اتصالك
والله معك 



وبنرجع لاتصالنا مع بياض الثلج 
وبنحكي الو ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

صباح الخير

----------


## The Gentle Man

هلا مسا النور 

اهلا وسهلا 
تفضلي 
مين معنا ؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (55):  :SnipeR (55): 
احم احم

----------


## The Gentle Man

صحه 

اهلا وسهلا 


تفضلي 
لو سمحتي عيدي اسمك لانه ما سمعت منيح

----------


## بياض الثلج

ع اااااااااااااااااااااااااالوو

ب اااااااااااااااااااااااالوو

م ااااااااااااااااااااااالوو

 :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):

----------


## The Gentle Man

بياض الثلج

اصبري لحتى تخلص المكالمه
وعد الدور الجاي الك

صبرك وما صبرك الا بالله

----------


## بياض الثلج

ما بدي خلص كسرت التلفووون بديش احكي :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا طولي بالك بياض
بنعرفك طويلة بال فتحت خط ومش راضية تحكي 

بس لغاية اليوم المسا ما حكت
راح
يعني شو نعمل نسكر الخط معها

----------


## بقايا الحب

الووووووووووووووووووو

مرحبا ممكن اغنية ديما نكد

----------


## بياض الثلج

> لا طولي بالك بياض
> بنعرفك طويلة بال فتحت خط ومش راضية تحكي 
> 
> بس لغاية اليوم المسا ما حكت
> راح
> يعني شو نعمل نسكر الخط معها


 
لا عموووووووووو سكر الخط معي 
هاد الحل  :SnipeR (15): 


صرت عمو انت مو خالووووو 

واعرف لحالك شو الفرق بينهم :Eh S(8):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> لا عموووووووووو سكر الخط معي 
> هاد الحل 
> 
> 
> صرت عمو انت مو خالووووو 
> 
> واعرف لحالك شو الفرق بينهم


 
احنا ما بدنا نخليكي معنا على الخط ونخسرك 

عشان هيك ما راح افتح خط غير الك 
بس لحتى ننتهي من المتصل الحالي



اه بعرف شو الفرق 
عمو ؟؟ هدوء
وخالو ؟؟ عالي 

 :SnipeR (36):  :SnipeR (36):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> احنا ما بدنا نخليكي معنا على الخط ونخسرك 
> 
> عشان هيك ما راح افتح خط غير الك 
> بس لحتى ننتهي من المتصل الحالي
> 
> 
> 
> اه بعرف شو الفرق 
> عمو ؟؟ هدوء
> وخالو ؟؟ عالي


 
لا يا فصيح مو هاد الفرق  :Hah: 

انا بحكي عموووو للي ما بحبه وبحكي خالوووو للي بحبه  :Hah:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> لا يا فصيح مو هاد الفرق 
> 
> انا بحكي عموووو للي ما بحبه وبحكي خالوووو للي بحبه


 :SnipeR (68):  :SnipeR (68):  :SnipeR (68): 

 :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):

----------


## بقايا الحب

شكلو احنا ما النا دور 

طيب 


سلام 

 :Eh S(8):

----------


## The Gentle Man

صمت الحب قوانين اللعبه بتنص انه بس ما نستقبل حدا غير لما نخلص من العضو الي معنا على اتصال حالي

وهلا معنا عضو على الخط
لحتى يخلص راح نرد عليكي 

اهلا وسهلا 

ادارة الاذاعه

----------


## بقايا الحب

:416c1f9d04:  :416c1f9d04: 

ثوري ما كنت اعرف 

يلا اخلث

----------


## The Gentle Man

بدك تطلعي معنا وانتي بتحكي هيك 

والله بصير المستمعين يضحكو عليكي 

 :416c1f9d04:  :416c1f9d04:  :416c1f9d04: 


بس لحتى نخلص من المتصل الحالي

----------


## تاج النساء

شكلها الخطوط مشغولة او هناء زهقت  :Bl (9):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

انا ارجعت بحب اسمع بتوحشيني

وبهديها لصديقتي ديما

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا بنوته اردنية

تكرمي

وراح نسمعك اياها 



وبنتلقى اتصال جديد وبنحكي الو مرحبا

----------


## بقايا الحب

الوووووووووووووووووو

جنتل اخبارك كيفك شو عامل 


الاوضاع مستتبه عندك


 :Big Grin:

----------


## The Gentle Man

الو 
هلا وغلا 

تمام الحمد لله 
وانتي وش اخبارك

طمنينا عنك

----------


## بقايا الحب

تمام مبسوطه فرحانه 

وخلصت امتحانات 

وهتلك اغنيه من عندك 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## The Gentle Man

الف الحمد لله على السلامة

ريتو مبروك
وكيف قدمتي؟؟؟؟

----------


## بقايا الحب

تمااااااااااااااااااااااام  عال العال الامتحان كان ايزي كتير 

هتلك غنيي 

يلا  :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اها 

يلا كتير منيح 

ويعطيكي العافية يا رب 




تفضلي 
وبتمنى تنول رضاكي واعجابك 

واهلا وسهلا فيكي

----------


## بقايا الحب

فناااااااااااااااااااااااااان

تسلم ايدك 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا 

وبنتلقى اتصال جديد 
وبنحكي الو مرحبا

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

اهلين جنتل  مان كيف اخبارك بدي  اسمع اغنية 
غرقان- راشد الماجد- حسين الجسمي

----------


## بنت حيفا

[read]مسا الخـــــــــير [/read]

----------


## The Gentle Man

الو مرحبا 

اهلا وسهلا 
مين معي

----------


## بقايا الحب

معك بقايا حبك 


كيفك جنتولة 

شو اخبارك

----------


## The Gentle Man

هلا بقايا الحب 


بس في معنا ناس على الخط حاليا
لحتى تنكمل معهم 

اعذرينا

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

مرحبا جنتل مان كيف اخبارك بدي اسمع اغنية 
غرقان- راشد الماجد- حسين الجسمي

----------


## بقايا الحب

:SnipeR (34):  :SnipeR (34):  :SnipeR (34):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا جوري

تفضلي 

وشاكرين لاتصالك








وبنتلقى اتصال من بقايا حب 

اهلا وسهلا فيها 

مرحبا بقايا حب

----------


## بقايا الحب

لولولولوليييييييش

اجا دوري


هلا كيفك اخبارك 


شو عامل 


 :Encore:

----------


## The Gentle Man

واخيرا

اجا دورك


كيفك توالي هالحب الي ظل

شو اخبارك
وكيف الحب معك

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

وينك بقايا هلا رصيدك بيخلص

----------


## رنيم

:Eh S(9): _هااااااااااااااااي بدي اسمع لمروان خوري اولك_ :Eh S(9):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

رنيم  هلا بقايا الحب عالخط لما تخلص

----------


## The Gentle Man

رنيم استنى
لحتى نخلص مكالمتنا مع بقايا حب

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

:Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

وينك بقاياالحب؟؟؟!!

----------

